# Gonna fix a little stew this evening



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gonna make a pot of soup around 4 or 5 this evening. Welcome to drop by and have a drink and shoot the shit........


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I can blacken some to go with it.....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn....blackend wahoo and stew......sounds very good to me.....


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Dang, sounds awesome, if I wasnt stuck in the ATL airport I would be all about it. Seems to be the story always busy whenever anything is going on. Headed back to Michigan for a week to see everyone and do some fishing im sure. Was supposed to be there 11:30AM this morning doesnt look like im getting out of here until 3 or 5 whichever flight I can get on. Have fun and enjoy. Hope this storm gets the hell out of here by the time I get back.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Can't fish....might as well eat good......


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you have a spot to park my row boat. It is monsooning down on this end of the county.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

You bring it.....I'll park it.....


----------

